# 2 Monitore - gleich groß? & [Kaufberatung]



## GameZocker92 (27. Januar 2009)

*2 Monitore - gleich groß? & [Kaufberatung]*

Ich bins *mal* wieder

Ich will mir wahrscheinlich nächste Woche einen zweiten Monitor zulegen. Im Moment habe ich einen 19" von Benq. Damit bin ich eigentlich voll zufrieden. Da er aber nur 19" hat und ich mir einen größeren (so 22" Widescreen) kaufen will habe ich eine Frage: Müssen die beiden Monitore gleich groß sein? Oder ist das egal. 
So jetzt mal zum 22"er. Ich kenn mich mit Monitoren nicht so aus. Das einzigste worauf ich bissher geachtet hab ist die größe. Deswegen frag ich hier mal nach. Ich hab eine Sapphire 4870 1GB. Die hat ja zwei Anschlüsse hinten. Einen zweiten Adapter habe ich auch noch. Kann mir mal jemand ein paar gute 22"er posten? Widescreen natürlich. Muss ich irgendwas wegen den Anschlüssen beachten? Den einzigsten Anschluss den ich kenn ist der Scart-Anschluss  
und der hat nichts mit PC's zu tun. Der 22er sollte KEINE Lautsprecher haben. Sowas hasse ich. Natürlich Falchbild und gute Bildqualität. Ich will im Moment nicht mehr als 250€ ausgeben. 

MfG

p.s. Ich will mir später einmal (so in einem Jahr?) ein Blue-Ray-Laufwerk kaufen. Muss ich darauf achten das der Bildschirm HD unterstützt? Oder wie ist das mit PC's.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2 Monitore - gleich groß? & [Kaufberatung]*

Nein - die Monitore müssen nicht gleich groß sein - oder meinst deren Auflösung?
Auch die muß nicht gleich sein für Dual-Monitor-Betrieb.

Ich schätze mal du hast deinen 19" TFT per DVI angeschlossen.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Visual_Interface
Deinen neuen 22" TFT solltest du auch per DVI oder HDMI anschließen.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_Definition_Multimedia_Interface

Wegen HD-Video:
Alle aktuellen TFTs unterstützen auf ihren DVI oder HDMI-Anschlüssen die HDCP-Verschlüsselung - das sollte also keine Probleme bereiten.

Gute 22"-TFTs bekommt aktuell schon avb ca. 180€.
Und Lautsprecher haben viele davon - allerdings mußt du diese ja nich aktivieren.
Und die meisten TFTS haben sie an der Hinterseite - sie stören also auch nicht deren Optik.

PRAD.de ist eine gute Anlaufstelle um sich über TFTs zu informieren.
http://www.prad.de/


PS:
Aktuell ist der *BenQ E2200HD* sehr beliebt - er hat eine höhere Auflösung als die meisten anderen 22" TFTs und ist im Format 16:9 - und bei deiner Grafikkarte solltest du auch die 1920x1080 performancemäßig packen.
Auch für zukünftigen HD-Video-Genuß ist diese Auflösung perfekt.


----------



## GameZocker92 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2 Monitore - gleich groß? & [Kaufberatung]*



			
				Eol_Ruin am 27.01.2009 13:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein - die Monitore müssen nicht gleich groß sein - oder meinst deren Auflösung?
> Auch die muß nicht gleich sein für Dual-Monitor-Betrieb.
> 
> Ich schätze mal du hast deinen 19" TFT per DVI angeschlossen.
> ...



Ok erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort. Also mein Benq ist mit so einem blauen Stecker angeschlossen. So wie im ersten Link zu sehen ist. Bei google heißt der Anschluss VGA^^. Aber meine Graka hat zwei DVI Anschlüsse. 
Solange die Lautsprecher nicht zu sehen sind ist das OK. Also muss ich beim neuen Monitor einfach darauf achten das er einen DVI Anschluss hat oder? 

MfG


----------



## Eol_Ruin (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2 Monitore - gleich groß? & [Kaufberatung]*

Hat dein aktueller TFT keinen DVI-Anschluß???
Wenn doch - dann solltest du UNBEDINGT diesen dem VGA-Anschluß vorziehen - das Bild ist einfach viel schärfer.

Und ob dein zukünftiger TFT DVI oder HDMI hat ist egal - beide Anschlüsse übertragen digital - also ohne Qualitätsverluste.
Der Vorteil bei HDMI ist, das diese Schnittstelle auch Audio mitüberträgt - was du ja nicht brauchst.


----------



## GameZocker92 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2 Monitore - gleich groß? & [Kaufberatung]*



			
				Eol_Ruin am 27.01.2009 13:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat dein aktueller TFT keinen DVI-Anschluß???
> Wenn doch - dann solltest du UNBEDINGT diesen dem VGA-Anschluß vorziehen - das Bild ist einfach viel schärfer.
> 
> Und ob dein zukünftiger TFT DVI oder HDMI hat ist egal - beide Anschlüsse übertragen digital - also ohne Qualitätsverluste.
> Der Vorteil bei HDMI ist, das diese Schnittstelle auch Audio mitüberträgt - was du ja nicht brauchst.



Also nochmal, das hab ich jetzt nicht ganz gerafft  

Aktueller : VGA

Neuer sollte DVI haben oder was?
Meine Graka hat zwei DVI Anschlüsse. Also sollte der neue doch aufh DVI haben oder?
MfG


----------



## Eol_Ruin (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2 Monitore - gleich groß? & [Kaufberatung]*

Bei deiner Grafikkarte war sicher ein Adapter von HDMI auf DVI dabei - ist bei allen aktuellen Karten der Fall - ist also egal ob der neue DVI oder HDMI hat.

Und hat dein "aktueller" NUR den VGA-Anschluß oder VGA & DVI-Eingänge?
Wenn er beide hat dann solltest du aus Gründen der besseren VBildqualität diesen auch per DVI anschließen.


----------



## GameZocker92 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2 Monitore - gleich groß? & [Kaufberatung]*



			
				Eol_Ruin am 27.01.2009 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei deiner Grafikkarte war sicher ein Adapter von HDMI auf DVI dabei - ist bei allen aktuellen Karten der Fall - ist also egal ob der neue DVI oder HDMI hat.
> 
> Und hat dein "aktueller" NUR den VGA-Anschluß oder VGA & DVI-Eingänge?
> Wenn er beide hat dann solltest du aus Gründen der besseren VBildqualität diesen auch per DVI anschließen.



Also bei meiner Graka war nur ein Adapter dabei und zwar von DVI zu VGA. Und mein alter hat nur einen VGA Anschluss. Der Benq du den mir geschrieben hasch hat VGA, DVI und HDMI also von dem her bräuchte ich ja nicht einmal einen Adapter da ich den ja mit einem DVI Kabel schliessen würde.

MfG
p.s. Ich bin gespannt auf noch andere Angebote. Der Benq ist zwar sehr schön ich hab mich aber noch nicht entschieden


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2 Monitore - gleich groß? & [Kaufberatung]*

tipp:
die monitor müssen zwar nicht gleich groß sein, aber wenn du mit fenstern arbeiten willst, die sich über beide erstrecken (oder auch zum spielen) ist ggf. eine gleiche pixelgröße und ähnliche vertikale auflösung ganz nett.


----------



## GameZocker92 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2 Monitore - gleich groß? & [Kaufberatung]*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 27.01.2009 23:36 schrieb:
			
		

> tipp:
> die monitor müssen zwar nicht gleich groß sein, aber wenn du mit fenstern arbeiten willst, die sich über beide erstrecken (oder auch zum spielen) ist ggf. eine gleiche pixelgröße und ähnliche vertikale auflösung ganz nett.



Also ich hab vor auf dem 22"er zu spielen und auf dem anderen Bildschirm z.b. MSN laufen zu lassen. Und halt noch andere Sachen z.b. CPU und GPU Temp usw.

MfG


----------

